# japanese honeysuckle



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

I was wondering if this worked well for bees? This is the one with yellow and white flowers. Seems kinda deep for the bee to get to.


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

I've never seen honey bees work honeysuckle.But i have seen bumbles on them.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

ok, I was looking for something to plant along the fence that would attract the bees.


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

Japanese honeysuckle is an invasive plant species. It damages forest communities by out competing native vegetation for light, belowground resources, and by changing forest structure. The vines overtop adjacent vegetation by twining about, and completely covering, small trees and shrubs. As it becomes established it forms a dense blanket that endangers most shrubs, herbs, and trees.

Japanese Honeysuckle - Least Wanted


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

I guess thats why the county extension office was trying to get me to plant a different honey suckle. I didnt think it was a native plant but it seems to be growing everywhere and I figured what harm could one more plant do. I was planning on putting it along my fence line for privacey and to help feed the bees if they would or could use the nectar or pollen from them. If the bees cant use them and there is something better I would be more than happy to plant it. Im just trying to find a bee friendly plant that I can use along the fence line. Since i have over 1.5 acres it has potential for a decent amount of space. Thoughts and input are welcome. I am in north Texas near Fort Worth.
Jason


----------



## propet12 (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree that this stuff is invasive . . . it's everywhere where I live, spreads like crazy and very difficult to kill, but my bees are all over it in the Spring and I do get a honey crop from it - but I don't know how much because the Tulip Populars bloom at the same time. There is both a yellow/white and pink variety here.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Well I have been looking for a "native" variety and the close I can get is Mexican honeysuckle, but it does not look like it will grow where I live. Im in zone 7 and that looks a bit to high for it.


----------

